# Kaufberatung bei der Wahl einer SLR



## Madin (6. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor etwa einem 1/2 Jahr eine Canon Powershot A40 gekauft und habe mit der Fotografie angefangen. Nun würde ich jedoch gerne auf eine Analoge Spiegelreflex Kamera umsteigen, da man bei der A40 zwar Blende und Verschlusszeit einstellen kann, dies aber nicht das wahre ist. Mir reichen die 35-105mm nicht mehr etc. pp.

So, jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, ich habe mir die Canon EOS 300V und die Canon EOS 300 / 3000N angeguckt, vom Prinzip her würde ich mir die 300V kaufen, nur ist diese relativ teuer im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden. Welche lohnt sich mehr zu kaufen?

Ich möchte damit:

- Abzüge ab 30*45cm machen (wie gross geht das mit den 3 o.g. Kameras? Welche Größe ist das Maximum??)
- Basketballfotografie ( Ich bräuchte noch nen Blitz, gel ;-) Ich denk da so an den Canon Speedlite 420EX , weil die Blitzsynchronisation mit nicht Canonblitzen max. 1/90 ist und ich für Sportfotografie doch bisschen mehr bräuchte..
^^ für die Sportfotografie würde ich mir aber noch ein 1.8 50mm Objektiv kaufen, wenn ich so ein lichtstarkes Objektiv habe, brauche ich noch ein Blitz???


Würdet ihr mir überhaupt eine der 3 Kameras empfehlen, doer doch eine ganz andere, den ich würde später mal gerne auf Digital umsteigen und die Objektive weiterbenutzen... soll ich mir lieber eine Nikon SLR kaufen???

Fragen über Fragen..

vielen Dank im Vorraus,

Madin


----------



## Snoogie (6. Februar 2003)

Ich würd dir ne Nikon F65, F80 oder F100 empfehlen, kommt halt drauf an, was der geldbeutel hergiebt...
Nikon ist halt der beste Hersteller für SLR's...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Februar 2003)

Hi,

hast du das hier schon gelesen?

Mit einem 50mm kommst du in der Sportfotografie nicht sehr weit. Für Indoor-Sport (Basketball) empfiehlt sich z.B. eine Brennweite von rund 80mm bis ca. 120mm. Klar, je lichtstärker umso besser. Für effektvolle Aufnahmen "unter dem Korb" empfehle ich dir aber ein Weitwinkel im Bereich von ca. 17mm bis 24mm.

Sehr schön sind auch Stativklemmen, mit denen du die Kamera z.B. oben am Korb befestgen kannst. Über einen Infrarot- oder Funkauslöser kannst du dan von der Tribüne aus auslösen. 

Was die Marke und die Modelle angeht kannst d dir den o.g. Thread ja mal durchlesen. Es gab auch in letzter Zeit verschiedene hreads zu Sportfotografie und Kameraauswahl. Schau dich einfach mal um.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Madin (7. Februar 2003)

Ich gucke mind. 1mal am Tag ins Forum, ich kenn jedes Thema ;-)

Beim Basketball würde ich dirket unterm Korb, bei den Fotografen stehen. 

Bis wie weit kann ich Bilder belichten lassen (mit KB) 50*70 ?!

Was haltet ihr von der Nikon F55, wie weit kann man da die Bilder belichten lassen? Is sie gut für Sportfotografie..., achja warum sollt ich dafür ein Weitwinkel bnutzen?

Könnt ich die Objektive auch für eine D100 benutzen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Februar 2003)

Hi nochmal,

wenn du tatsächlich jedes Thema hier kennst, dann hast du sicherlich auch den Thread gelesen, in dem ich erklärt habe, dass die Gehäuse für die Bildqualität ziemlich wurscht sind. Auf die Objektive kommt es an!Mit Tamron, Sigma und Tokina würde ich persönlich nur bis 10x15cm vergrößern *würg* 

Ansonsten kannst du die Kleinbild-Dias grenzenlos vergrößern lassen.
Wichtig ist, wie groß der Betrachtungsabstand sein wird und wie dick dein geldbeutel ist. Hast du eine Studentenbude, dann würde ich bis 20x30, maximal 30x45cm vergrößern.
Wenn du ein Altbau-Wohnzimmer mit 150qm hast, dann kannst du vermutlich bis DIN A1 oder evtl. sogar DIN A0 "aufblasen". Sieht dann halt blöd aus, wenn du 1m davor stehst. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Madin (7. Februar 2003)

@lightbox,

vielen Dank!!!


----------

